# LCD mount



## wig (Mar 10, 2007)

Has anyone seen a LCD mount that drops down?I wanted to mount my 42''LCD above the mantle but its a little too high for me.If I could get it move up and down about :bigsmile:12 to 14 inches that would be awesome. I'm sure you guys can come up with something.
thanks-wig


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Try Googling “articulating lcd mount.” Nothing I’m seeing looks terribly suitable for a living room, though.

By the way, the height issue is one reason we typically recommend _not_ mounting a screen above a mantle...

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## wig (Mar 10, 2007)

thanks wayne I'll think of something.


----------

